# 12v trigger issue



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

So I've finally moved into my new place and I'm getting around to setting up the new pre/pro but I'm having some issues with the 12v trigger and a Panamax power center. 

I'm using 3.5mm mono audio patch cable between the AV7701 (trigger out) to the Panamax 5300 (trigger in). Problem is the trigger isn't switching the outlets on/off with the Marantz?


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Check to see if the Panamax has a switch on the front or back that allows for switched power. It may look like a power toggle.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

It has a power button on the left front, a dimmer center left, and no buttons on the back


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

You need to turn the power to the Panamax (i.e., power to outlet banks 2 and 3) off first via the front panel power button before you connect the trigger cable or the trigger will not work. When in the power off status, the front panel indicator LEDs for outlet banks 2 and 3 should be off.

A little off topic. I see you're in New Orleans, my favorite place to visit. The wife and I are already planning a vacation there next year. We own a timeshare, and usually stay in the Central Business District. Where in NO are you, if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Cool, my wife and I just moved from New Orleans to Hattiesburg. We lived in Mid City between City Park and the Garden District.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

View attachment 57562


View attachment 57570


Unfortunately I've figured out the issue. Looks like the unit was defective. I tried 3 different plugs then finally while verifying the signal with a multimeter the cable started to melt. 

Thanks everyone for your help. 

I'm actually I'm Baton Rouge now. Moved there in October, haven't updated my profile yet.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I lived in BR before I moved to NOLA. Met my wife there. Geaux Tigers! And good luck with your power issue.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

From this point I have to wait for the service approval.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

fokakis1 said:


> I lived in BR before I moved to NOLA. Met my wife there. Geaux Tigers! And good luck with your power issue.


Funny I moved here with my wife from Nola. We met in Lawrence KS though.


----------

